# Finding a good endo



## adcardinals (Feb 3, 2014)

I am looking for an endocrinologist. I saw one a couple years ago, but wasn't super fond of him. I really would like to see a woman doctor---sometimes i feel they just get it a little more than men....anyway...I'd also like to find one who is willing to go the Armour route. from what i've read here and on STTM, it's difficult to find. Is there a thread here where i can search, or could i just put my state here and wait for replies?

Thanks so much!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

These boards prohibit endorsements or criticism of physicians publicly. However, you might want to ask for the information via private messages -- good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Also, you don't necessarily need an endo. Many here see a Naturopath.

What is your diagnosis? Have you had an ultra-sound? Are you currently on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ad,

What is your story? My best endo experience was while on anti thyroid medications, with a thyroid and hyper.

I find that a plain old GP or a DO which is what I see - if willing to run the proper tests - FT-4 and FT-3 for dosing , either with or without a thyroid is sufficient.

All endo's post TT only wanted to dose my replacement off TSH so after 3 different Endo's I gave up on Endo's,


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have not had good experiences with enodocrinologist. I would skip them entirely if able. Try to find a naturopath like suggested above or an intergrative doctor. My integrative doctor has been very helpful and she accepts many forms of insurance. You can do a google search of doctors in your area and read reviews left by other patients too. Sometimes that can be helpful.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I read somewhere on this forum that most people come here because they need help/support, i.e. it's difficult for them to manage. I'm one of the exceptions, just diagnosed at the end of January so I'm trying to learn what this all means. I read that most people do really really well on the meds and they don't show up on the forums because they have no reason to. So maybe a lot of people do really well with an endo and managing their condition on TSH alone.

A good doctor will manage your symptoms before your numbers. If your feeling good and your numbers look in range than your in good shape. But if your feeling like crap and your numbers are in range than maybe something else is going on or you need a change in dosage.

I recommend looking at your major university medical centers for an endo. Don't worry it won't be some student managing your care... But at the universities you will most likely find doctors who are really on their game because they either don't have tenure or they are really into the job. They may also have more connections, unlike some private practice by some dude by himself with a few nurses...


----------

